# Welche Firma eloxiert in Hamburg Teile?



## Bischi (4. Mai 2003)

Das Thema sagt´s schon...  hat das schon mal jemand bei ´ner Firma in HH machen lassen?

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Bischi (6. Mai 2003)

niemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (6. Mai 2003)

Zu faul, selber zu suchen? 

Fragt doch mal hier an: http://www.tutech.de

oder mal hier versuchen?!
http://www.schulz-metallveredelung.de/index.html

Mehr habe ich dann leider auch nicht gefunden ... und ich dachte immer, HH wäre 'ne Weltstadt 

Hier noch eine Adresse im PLZ-Bereich 2xxxx:
Schwadtke
Sägereiweg 11
24793 Bargstedt
04392/840771 oder
0171/8321371
Schleif-Polierarbeiten, Verchromen, Verzinken, *Eloxieren*, Pulverbeschichten


----------



## Janny (29. November 2004)

Und? Ist daraus eigentlich was geworden? Dann wär' ich mal an einem Erfahrungsbericht interessiert. Und falls noch jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt, könnte man sich ja vielleicht zusammentun, um Geld zu Sparen beim Sandstrahlen (falls nötig) und Eloxieren.


----------



## Bischi (3. Dezember 2004)

Moin Janny,

wenn Du vorhast, etwas eloxieren zu lassen, solltest Du Dich mal hierhin wenden:

Henry Gevekoth GmbH 
Eimsbütteler Str. 24
22769 Hamburg

Tel.: 435055

Das ist so ziemlich der einzige Name, den man immer wieder hört, wenns um Oberflächenbehandlung von Metall in HH und Umland geht. Die Leute von DESY schicken Ihre Prototypenbauteile übrigens auch dahin   .

Ich hab schon mit denen telefoniert. Zur Not eloxieren die Dir auch ´ne einzelne Schraube. Dauert dann ca. ´ne Woche.

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## John Rico (16. März 2011)

Ich krame das alte Thema mal wieder raus, da die Leute hier aus dem Forum mittlerweile Wartezeiten von mehreren Monaten haben und ich ein paar Teile bräuchte.

Gibt es aktuelle Erfahrungsberichte zum Thema Eloxieren in HH?
Ich habe einige gefunden, vielleicht hat ja jemand den einen oder anderen schon getestet:

http://www.gevekoth.de/
http://www.hamburger-metallveredlung.de/index.html
http://www.bienek.de/
http://www.boege-hamburg.de/main.html
http://www.metalloxyd.de/home_buchh.htm
http://www.penz-galvanotechnik.de/?pid=30

Bisher habe ich nur einen Bericht zu Böge gefunden, da heißt es "gut aber teuer".

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Jashh (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Sven,

ich habe zufällig unsere alte Firmenbezeichnung Buchholz gegoogelt und bin auf dieses Forum gestossen.
Ich arbeite bei www.anoditec.de wir eloxieren sämtliche Bauteile, können Bürsten, Schleifen, Polieren, Farbeloxal etc.
Wartezeiten von mehreren Wochen/Monaten gibt es bei uns nicht. Normalerweise fertigen wir innerhalb von max. 3 Werktagen.
Bei Fragen rund um Machbarkeit von Projekten etc. sprecht mich einfach an.
MFG
Jannik


----------

